# ASAT or Predator



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

I have both and I don't think you can go wrong with either.The ASAT leafy suit is the thing.It really works.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I wear Predator. And yes, I'm the best hunter I know.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want something to put on over any gear the Asat 3D suit . I love my Predator camo but its both great gear.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

We've been using ASAT for a few years and I gotta say - the stuff is ugly, but IT WORKS!! They are offering the following on their website 
"For those of you on the fence I offer you this challenage:
If you use ASAT Camo exclusively for 1 year and do not see more game than you
ever have wearing any other brand of camo, we will buy it back guaranteed!"


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Both are awesome! I use ASAT.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

My predator fleece gets in today I will let you know this weekend how it works.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

Asat is a great pattern, the leafy suit is alittle on the easily torn side though if you hunt the thick stuff.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Great keep em coming


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I got a chance to hunt with the predator fleece in this weekend and all I can say is wow.

The fleece is nice and warm and the wind barrier helps to keep the wind out. I went out sat morning with the temps dipping down to 25, there was snow falling also. I was sitting only about 4 ft off the ground in the crotch of a tree. I had a doe come in following my trophyblend scent trail I laid down right up to the base of the tree :embara: (I must have had some on me). Well anyway she looked directly at me at 3 yards and didn't even notice me, she just turned around and went on her way. 

I am very impressed with the fall gray and how well it blends in with the trees and the skyline when you are in the trees. Very very highly recommend it, IMO it is the best on the market and its very reasonably priced.


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Predator*

The patterns available are great..

I also just got some fall gray fleece (thanks slippy!!! Great service!!!). Ill be "testing" it in the woods tomorrow AM. It fits great around the house and is amazingly warm. Really psyched about that stuff!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

You will love it! Super comfortable and ultra quiet you can't really beat the predator fleece in my honest opinion.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the reviews and comments will be purchasing some predator camo in the near future.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

just got my predator fall grey fleece suit from slippy :tongue:... top notch product and service:thumbs_up.


----------



## clw74 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been using the ASAT leafy suit with good results.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

My Favorite 2 camo patterns, ASAT and Predator. I have and use both and love the Predator Fleece as the camo is great and the clothing is just so comfy and warm, but if i had to only own 1 item of camo it would probably be the ASAT 3D suit. Luckly i don't have to have just one lol because that would be a stressful decision!:wink:


----------

